# ? On choice of new .22 rifle



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

I'm looking for a new .22lr bolt action rifle. I have semi autos, but not a bolt action 22lr anymore. I have .22 mag and 17hmr bolt action in the ruger 77/22 and 77/17 with the canoe paddle stocks. I really like those. I have a ruger 77/22 vmbz also. So I was leaning towards another ruger since I love those I have. But I found a browning t bolt brand new for about $480, they just went on sale from $620 last week. It's the suppressor ready model they call it. It seems to be a composite stock with carbon fiber dip. This will be for pests and plinking and that around the farm. I mostly want a reason to buy a 22lr bolt action I guess!:bouncy: And I'm wondering if people have any other choices I should look at. I was looking real hard at the CZ .22 rifles also. And the ruger AMERICAN rifle in 22lr. Just seems this browning t bolt is pretty slick. I watched a few videos on it, and it seems to be accurate and well made. Wondering if there are any issues that people know about. I'm giving myself about 2 weeks max to decide I think. I have a browning bolt rifle in 7wsm that seems nice. And I have a 12 gauge bps with 21" barrel I like from them. So I'm pretty happy with browning. I'm thinking with subsonics this could be fun. Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Ask JeepHammer........he will know what is best for you. As for me I like my CZ-452's the best, because for the trigger.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a Savage Mark II that I am very impressed with. The price was right and the accuracy is outstanding. There should be a ton of fantastic bolt action .22's out there. I think it would be harder to find a bad one.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

It's hard to go wrong with the Savage or the Marlin, which are basically equivalent. They are solid, no-nonsense rimfire bolt guns. If you're looking at the Browning and the CZ, though, I'm guessing you're looking at/for something a little more substantial feeling. 

I have exactly 0 experience with the current gen Brownings, but have enough bench time with the CZs to know they are top shelf. I bought one of the Rugers with the semi-skeletonized synthetic stock they did back in the 90's with money I earned working in my dad's shop, and have regretted letting it go. I'm kind of half-heartedly looking for another just for the sake of nostalgia. 

An absolute winner, if you can find one, is the Remington Model Five. They were only imported for a few years, but were available with Charles Daly import-marks as the Zastava MP 22 for a few more years before that. They were never very expensive, but they were the best build .22 hunting-grade rifle I've ever seen. They were built like a conventional bolt rifle; threaded barrel, lugged receiver, they even had a machines steel trigger guard and mag well. With a little hobbyist stock-work, they could be made to look and handle like a TINY sporterized K98. 

None of those options are likely to be any more accurate or reliable than the tube-receivered, pinned-barreled Savage or Marlin, but there is something to be said for a .22 that feels built like its high power cousins.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While a bit on the pricy side I really like my Ruger 77 22lr. For the money you get a 10 round rotary mag. A nice wood stock and a solid action with scope rings. Not sure if you can get the Tupper wear boat paddle stock or not on it.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

If you ever spot one in SS with that semi-skeletonized stock from the '90s let me know. 
The 77s are fantastic. I seem to recall that the magazine was subtly different than the 10-22 and not interchangeable, but you are correct that they are a great magazine design - 10 rounds and flush fit with the stock, they carry like a blind-well.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

This guy. 

Man, did I like that series.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe not exactly the direction your looking to go but I am a huge fan of the Savage MKII series , the marlins are also nice I have some of each but I have more of the MKII-FV on my list to purchase this year for the junior shooting program
we also have MKII-FVT and MKI-FVT (MKI is single shot)

they are all the same action but the FVT haS aperture sites and the FV has weaver type mounts 
they come with the 5 round mag but will take the savage 10 round if you like 
they are all heavy barrel target/varmint guns and the plastic stock leaves a little bit to be desired but they work very well enough

the accutrigger lets me adjust them to about 3 pounds and keeps the lawyers happy that I didn't "modify the gun" 

they do have a suppressor ready MKII-FVSR http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/MARKIIFVSR

for me it has a lot to do with value for cost , and this is where the Savage shines for me my son bought his MKII-FV at a local shop last year for 214.00 new
the youth program can order the FVT through the CMP and Savage does a direct sale to the youth program for a good price , it is nice of them to do that for the kids and it helps my program budget go further


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> This guy.
> 
> Man, did I like that series.
> View attachment 49958




I've got an all stainless in 22 mag and a blue in 17hmr. That canoe paddle stock is my favorite. I'll never part with those. Sorry man. If I change my mind I'll let you know. I at least know you would appreciate them. I've seen what they go for and I wish I would of bought 10 of them. Although I say that often about guns. Especially about my colt python....if you find a canoe paddle stock with green inserts, that is a rare bird there.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

I'm not all opposed to the savage bolt gun at all. I was leaning towards something nicer looking, but what looks the best for me is bugholes on my target. I like that mark II that Pete referenced too. I don't own a savage rifle. There will be a can on it sometimes, but I can thread up any barrel. Now I'm thinking the t bolt is to small feeling. From what I've read online. So that could be bunk. It really comes down to accuracy and reliability. And I don't like super expensive magazines to much. I keep my guns, so I'm not afraid to spend a bit more to get quality. But I've put my limit on this at $500 for the rifle. I just don't want to leave any options out. I may have to go back to the 77/22, with a wood stock. They don't make the canoe paddle stocks anymore. If they did it would be a no brainer. And there have been great suggestions already. Thanks for that.


Also the Remington model 5 or the zastava mp22 is a winner. I wish I could find one of those. I may look at auctions. I just hate buying used without getting to touch. I never even heard of either. And they sound like some shooters from my recent research today. I like!


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Looking at this now also:

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/MARKIITRRSR

I just wonder if the bolt action feels cheap. I hate a flimsy feeling by action. I don't have a savage nearby here to handle. Do they feel like a ruger 77/22 by chance at all?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Huh...I never heard them called the canoe paddle. I had no idea that's what you were talking about in your OP. I just assumed you meant it derogatorily against whatever type of cheap stock you had on them. 

I added "canoe paddle" to a Google search, and all sorts of discussions about them come up. I'll have to remember that when I'm searching for them. 

I've never had any luck with 22 mag, and I got into, and back out of 17 hmr a few years ago with no plans to go back. I gotta find another one in LR, though....

Thanks!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Veedog said:


> Looking at this now also:
> 
> http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/MARKIITRRSR
> 
> I just wonder if the bolt action feels cheap. I hate a flimsy feeling by action. I don't have a savage nearby here to handle. Do they feel like a ruger 77/22 by chance at all?


the savage MKII-FV does not feel like a center-fire the bolt is not quite as fluid

the savage mkII and the marlin are about the same not sure about he new xt marlin but the 15yn , 780 and 925 all seem to lift part way run into some resistance then lift and come back a bit, then come back smooth , the return is smooth forward then down and forward then down it gives sort of a 3 stage feel 

where my 1903A3 cocks on the lift and then is just butter smooth back and forward and slides right down into lock

the Mossberg 44US-D is smoother but still not 1903A3 smooth

I would guess this is because the rimfires mostly lock on the bolt handle where the centerfires have locking lugs that cam into place


if your looking for centerfire action feel the CZ or Ruger 77/22 is probably the place to look


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Yeah sorry gun monkey I always have heard it referred to as canoe paddle. Kinda looks like if you were up a creek without an oar, the ruger could get you going! It's actually the only composite stock from the factory I liked on any gun. Ruger even put the stock on centerfire rifles too. I'm sure it was to expensive so they went to the cheaper look they have now. I'm looking at that tactical savage harder now. I like the idea of putting a scope on it, and using it for longer range practice with a .22. I consider 200 yards long range with a .22lr. Just curious what you think of the bolt on the savage rimfire. I really want a solid feel. I still prefer my 22 mag over the 17hmr for most barnyard pests. This gun is a want not a need. So I'm willing to wait for the right one. Finding ammo well I'll see.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the savage MKII-FV does not feel like a center-fire the bolt is not quite as fluid
> 
> the savage mkII and the marlin are about the same not sure about he new xt marlin but the 15yn , 780 and 925 all seem to lift part way run into some resistance then lift and come back a bit, then come back smooth , the return is smooth forward then down and forward then down it gives sort of a 3 stage feel
> 
> ...



Pete has the bolt got smoother over time? Or is this a design feature that isn't going to smooth out? I'm more interested in the bolt feeling solid in my hand. Not like a stamped piece I guess I mean. I know it's only a rimfire. But I want something solid feeling.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

even my early 80s marlin 780 still has that 3 stage feel and I know it was shot a lot , I got it cheap I suspect because it wouldn't hold a group it was about an inch and a half at 25 yards , the muzzle had a lead oxide star , the barrel needed a very serious scrubbing with a bronze brush , after that it shot great , I can only imagine it takes several thousand rounds to get this way , I had it happen with one of my program guns the year I took over the program it would not shoot, tossing about 1 1/2 inch groups at 25 yards one would be left the next right high low just no consistency , it had the same white ring at the muzzle , scrubbed it very good and it will shoot the 10 ring all day now both these guns have many thousand rounds and still have that 3 stage feel it isn't enough to bother me especially for the price , but if your looking for a butter smooth mauser type bolt it is not


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the bold handle is solid metal and not stamped I think that it feels fine , I have seen some people cut the ball off the end and thread the shaft and put a larger ball on , the Savage MKII-FVSR does that for you giving it a larger "tactical" bolt handle


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know this is going to catch some fire but right now, if I was going to buy a 22 LR I would make it a 17hmr or 22 hornet. Shelves are full of 17 HMR where you can't find any 22 in my area and the 22 hornet you can reload.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can compare the Ruger 77 bolt with a savage 93F 22mag. The Ruger's bolt is smooth and solid feeling with a crisp lock up. The savage is sloppy and some times hangs up while trying to get a round in the chamber. That could be due to the Mag on the savage. Have never read a review of the 93F where any one didn't have trouble with the Mag.

My 77 mag will interchange with my brothers 10 22.
My hunting partner had a 77 25 06 and a 77 300 min mag both had canoe paddle stocks. He liked them and they didn't have that hollow sound that most Tupper wear stocks have.

I think in my area the price of used 22lr rifles are down a bit due to the ammo shortage. The Ruger 77 17 WSM's are selling like crazy around here. Four of my friends now own them. One sold his Savage B Mag to buy one.

A review of the Ruger American 22lr.

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-American22.htm

Review of Savage markII threaded barrel 22LR.


http://www.gunblast.com/Savage-22s.htm

These people list the top best five 22lr bolt.

http://whiskeygunsguitars.com/2014/02/13/top-5-best-22-bolt-action-rifles/


 Al


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Thanks alleyooper I really appreciate your hands on experience here. Today I found a 77/22 with the new synthetic style stock for $380 which is about $275 off. I believe it's because like you say about the ammo being hard to come by. I'm leaning towards that ruger now. The same gun with walnut stock is $656 though. I think the ruger American is pushing the 77/22 sales down. I'm stuck between the CZ 455 and the ruger I just found. I found a CZ 455 switch barrel in 22lr and 17hmr for $482 total also. I wonder if anyone could compare the 77/22 and the CZ 455 for me? A CZ 455 in 22lr barrel only is $398. And the browning t bolt at $475. So with those numbers I wonder what people would decide? I appreciate all the insight.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a .22 and a .22 magnum bolt action from Marlin. I like them both for different jobs. Also, keep in mind, you don't need an excuse to buy a new gun. As long as all the bills are getting paid, family isn't going hungry and you want it, get it. Good luck.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I really like the fit and finish of the CZ 455. Don't shoot or own
one, but I see lots of guns working at the sports shop locally.
Of many .22s displayed, and talking with a few CZ gun owners
it seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

Thought I'd update this thread. I ended up getting the browning t bolt rifle. And I'm happy with it so far. Only shot it a few times. But it's light and pretty accurate with subsonics and a can. I've only done close target shooting. Under 50 yards as of now. But I'm getting an itch for other 22 bolt action rifles for some reason. Probably a CZ rifle will be next. The t bolt is really light, and easy to carry. It's a great inside the barn bird and pigeon blaster with subsonics and a can threaded on the end. Makes for almost a noiseless shot. Except for the bullet impacting of course


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Can't go wrong with a Browning, fine rifles.

I own mostly Ruger rimfire, simply because of price and parts availability.
I saw a guy with a Marlin lever with a can the other day, made me wonder why that had never crossed my mind before... Still a locked bolt, seemed to work fine.


----------

